# Craft, Spin, Felt - Merino - mohair fiber - washed - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure what to call this. We sent a bunch of Merino to a wool washing facility and this is what we got back. It's mixed with mohair and still has the sheep marking in it (was supposed to be able to wash out). Anyway, it's NOT what we were looking for and we have TWO big boxes of the stuff!!

Use it for stuffing pillows or dog beds? Card it up and spin it?? 

Please make an offer and the amount you'd like us to ship you!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow! That's certainly not what you bargained for. I would contact the place that did the 'washing' and ask them when YOUR order is due to ship - because you've clearly got someone elses.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL. Yea. We called them immediately and sent 'replacement' washed Merino. They didn't want this stuff back, so we're now looking for someone who has ideas as to what to do with it. Make an offer!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

AverageJo said:


> LOL. Yea. We called them immediately and sent 'replacement' washed Merino. They didn't want this stuff back, so we're now looking for someone who has ideas as to what to do with it. Make an offer!!


I pm'd you for some if you have this for a few more weeks? I could have fun with it!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Messaged you!!

I've decided to make this really easy. $5 per pound, plus shipping. I think this would be great for stuffing pet pillows, toys, or carding it out for spinning. When the weather gets nicer, I'm going to try carding some out and then felting it for horse blankets, etc.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know, but do you think it would spin? Merino is not cheap. Might be worth a try.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I sent you a pm.....I would like to order 2 pounds... if you still have that much...
Thanks...
bopeep


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sorry everyone. Life has thrown a few twists and turns my way and I haven't been on here in a while. For that, you have my sincere apologies!!

Please message me with how much you want and your zip codes and I'll get an amount out to you. There is still PLENTY to go around. LOL. 

As for whether it would spin up or not... I'm not sure as I hadn't tried it. I had thought of roughly carding it on my drum carder and then using it for quilt batting or felting it into boot liners or cat toys or dryer balls or .... the uses could be endless. I just don't have the time to deal with all of it. Thought you wonderful people could use it and have some fun!!

Thanks again for giving me another chance to make this right by y'all!!

Catherine


----------

